# Seville Oranges In Perth?



## thunderleg (30/7/07)

Heya. Anyone know of a source of Seville or Bitter Oranges? I noticed my dad's lemon and mandarin trees were totally overloaded with fruit. It got me thinking that any bitter orange orchards or backyard Seville orange trees might be in the same state. I want to dry some peel.

BTW me & dad made up 45 litres of hard lemonade to kill time during the weekend's saccarification rest. Used 36 lemons, 4.8kg white sugar, 50g fresh ginger and a cinnamon stick. Simmered for 20min. The 'wort' tasted like nice home made lemon cordial so it should turn out OK. I'm using US56 in the lemonade because it was fired up for the main event (Aussie Pale Ale).

Cheers

Ben


----------



## sinkas (30/7/07)

They have them at Limes at Myaree sometimes, I am not sure that they are much like the curacao oranges the belgians use though, some sicillian shop sdown south freo way would proabably know where to get them.


----------



## thunderleg (30/7/07)

From what I have read, the Curacao orange was derived from the Seville, but other sources suggest the Valencia.. I expect the flavour to be different, but I don't think I will be able to get Curacao here. It should still make an interesting brew.

I'll check out Limes.


----------



## mika (30/7/07)

I think it was Seville I used, or maybe Navel ? Either way was pretty tasty. Might not be as good as the Curacao, but still worth doing.


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (30/7/07)

All varieties of orange peel are bitter. Really, they are.

I choose oranges on the basis of _the aroma_ of the skin. Pick 'em up, smell, make your selection. Good brewing practice.


----------



## Muggus (30/7/07)

You'll probably find you're more typical commercially grown orange varieties, Navel and Valencias, won't have as intense a flavour or aroma as bitter varieties. Plus alot of the ones sold on the market are waxed, which probably doesn't help. That might be a reason to sort out some homegrown varieties.


----------



## braufrau (30/7/07)

thunderleg said:


> Heya. Anyone know of a source of Seville or Bitter Oranges? I noticed my dad's lemon and mandarin trees were totally overloaded with fruit. It got me thinking that any bitter orange orchards or backyard Seville orange trees might be in the same state. I want to dry some peel.
> 
> BTW me & dad made up 45 litres of hard lemonade to kill time during the weekend's saccarification rest. Used 36 lemons, 4.8kg white sugar, 50g fresh ginger and a cinnamon stick. Simmered for 20min. The 'wort' tasted like nice home made lemon cordial so it should turn out OK. I'm using US56 in the lemonade because it was fired up for the main event (Aussie Pale Ale).
> 
> ...




Pardon my higgerance ... do you ferment the lemonde to completion or only partly like ginger beer?
Do you condition it? :unsure:


----------



## thunderleg (30/7/07)

This is my first try at lemonade. I was inspired by Guest Lurker's recipe on his web page. I am hoping it will ferment to about 1.012 - not too dry, not too sweet. GL used Champagne yeast, which would probably be too dry for my taste.

I intend to keg my half but my dad will bottle his. The comparison will be interesting. I'll keg condition for at least a month before sampling.


----------



## bconnery (31/7/07)

If you do get a source I'd highly recommend both drying and also using some of the oranges as a fruit. 

My folks dried some for me and I used them in a couple of belgian beers and liked the result. 

I also used them in a sour orange ale, a kind of flanders red with the sourness coming from the orange rather than the yeast or any brett culture and it was fantastic. I've also supplied some to Ross for his chocolate orange porter you may have seen the thyead here yesterday. 

My recipe, an extract with grains one, is in the section and I will shortly have an AG version as well. 

This was realistically the best beer I have made. Intensely sour early with the sourness fading to a taste at the end of the mouthful after about 7-8 months aging...

Quick edit: I have no idea of mine are seville. They are from a couple of trees around my folks place that grew when the other citrus were planted. They are very tart and sour though!


----------

